# Remove the tint in the status bar



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I have things themed the way I want but I hate how the icons are tinted in the status bar. Is there an easy way to just change this one thing without messing with the rest of the theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

This was taken straight from NateMZ's theme thread, so thank him. ​
If you want to remove the transparency from the stock ICS status bar icons.....In the systemui.apk....values....dimens.xml​Edit the value " ​*<item type="dimen" name="status_bar_icon_drawing_alpha">54.999996%</item>*
and change it to 100%​
His post can be found HERE.​
If you want I can change it for you, if your not familiar with apktool.​
Just send me your SystemUI.apk found in /system/app and I will send it back to you in a flashable.zip.​


----------



## ars0n (Jan 25, 2012)

Pardon my thread takeover...

SO this changes JUST the icon transparency? Or the entire status bar transparency?I would like to change the status bar background to be completely transparent and or remove the background entirely.. so its just the icons up there'. Is this the same or totally different than what Im trying to do?

Thank you!


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Manigma, I sent you a PM with a link to my systemui.apk. I appreciate your help with this. I like to tweak my phone myself but don't feel comfortable with this procedure just yet.

arsOn, My understanding is this takes away the dimming effect that is placed on icons in the status bar. It does not make anything transparent.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ars0n said:


> Pardon my thread takeover...
> 
> SO this changes JUST the icon transparency? Or the entire status bar transparency?I would like to change the status bar background to be completely transparent and or remove the background entirely.. so its just the icons up there'. Is this the same or totally different than what Im trying to do?
> 
> Thank you!


This edit only changes the notification icons. Does not affect the status bar at all.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Moved to the General forum. Theme forum is for Mods and releases only.


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Moved to the General forum. Theme forum is for Mods and releases only.


Sorry about that Nate. Thanks for the mod though


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

manigma77 said:


> This was taken straight from NateMZ's theme thread, so thank him. ​
> If you want to remove the transparency from the stock ICS status bar icons.....In the systemui.apk....values....dimens.xml​Edit the value " ​*54.999996%*
> and change it to 100%​
> His post can be found HERE.​
> ...


Is there any way you could post a zip that anybody could flash?

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> This was taken straight from NateMZ's theme thread, so thank him. ​
> If you want to remove the transparency from the stock ICS status bar icons.....In the systemui.apk....values....dimens.xml​Edit the value " ​*54.999996%*
> and change it to 100%​
> His post can be found HERE.​
> ...


Where do you find this xml in systemUI ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

creaky24 said:


> Is there any way you could post a zip that anybody could flash?
> 
> Sent from my Liquified Nexus


No because each ROM uses a different systemui


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> Where do you find this xml in systemUI ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its listed in the post you quoted SystemUI/res/values/dimens.xml


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

> > Where do you find this xml in systemUI ?
> >
> > Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki
> 
> ...


No wonder, I don't seem to have a value file in the res folder. is that normal?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

DaFatMack said:


> No wonder, I don't seem to have a value file in the res folder. is that normal?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You have to decompile the apk to see the value folder. Using apktool


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> You have to decompile the apk to see the value folder. Using apktool


Ok thanks I'm sucha noob Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

